# Weird Situation, not sure what to do! EEK!



## pinksugar (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, well as you guys may know.... I'm learning Italian. I have 2 teachers at the school, Lorenzo and Alessandro. They're both about my age, quite nice , etc.

Last week, L asked when I'm planning on going to Italy, what town I'd be staying in. I said Rome, and he said he'd be back in Italy then, and I should come and stay with him, we could have coffee and free italian lessons. NOW, at this point, I was thinking, how exactly would I be PAYING for these italian lessons, if you get my drift.




lol.

But because he doesn't speak English as a first language, I wasn't sure if he meant stay with him, or if he meant, visit him.

SO. Tonight, he added me on facebook! and sent me a message or two. We had a few conversations and he said...

"I should get back to teaching you next week, it would be better for you, since I'm the best (teacher)."

Then he asked when I would next be at the school, and in italian, "eat together?" and in another message he said it's a lot more beautiful to learn italian outside of school.

I just think this is sooo weird, it's not that I find him unattractive, I just don't know how to handle him saying these things! my sister, friend and my mother think I should go out with him if I like him, but...

I'm kind of old fashioned, I just think its inappropriate for a teacher to ask a student that, even though he's my age, even though its not like SCHOOL school. Not only that, I don't want to get him into trouble. If the school finds out I reckon they'd fire him! I don't like getting involved in that kind of drama!

so now I'm not sure what to say! I'm flattered, but kind of embarrassed too! I feel like a 15 year old!!





holp! what should I do! what do you guys think?


----------



## Andi (Sep 10, 2008)

lol he sounds like a true italian to me, a lot of them are big flirts. He probably meant no harm by this (even if "come to my house, IÂ´ll give you free italian lessons" does sound pretty creepy...unless he is really hot of course. Then itÂ´s just hot lol, sorry I get carried away).

Hmmm since itÂ´s language classes, and not high school or university or something...well I donÂ´t know how it is in Australia, but I donÂ´t see why theyÂ´d fire him for going out with a student.

IÂ´d say go for it, or just wait and see how he keeps reacting around you. Now IÂ´m very curious about how this guy look like hehe


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ooohhh



Maybe if you do start thinking about the idea of dating him, let him know that you are not comfortable to date him whilst he is your teacher and have private lessons instead? He sounds like a sweetie, and probably not trying to come across as a little sleazy, especially if english is not his first language, remember european men think/act differently to aussie guys, flirting is kinda part of their culture!

I would seperate the two, if things blossom, I wouldn't continue letting HIM being your teacher if you still want to go to the language school, stick to the other teacher and have this guy give you more fun Italian lessons on the side! (that sounded a little wrong, not what I was intending though!)


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 10, 2008)

haha, I feel bad face stalking him


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dang it.. his facebook page is private lol Though his little pic I COULD see, looks CUTE! Go Rosers, go! lol (I went to your page and clicked on him..now _I_ feel stalkerish haha)


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL Bec, you're so funny... you're not a stalker, haha!


----------



## Karren (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah as Andi said!! He's italian!! Lol. Personally I wouldn't take private lessons at his flat... Just for you safety and all.. He could be an italian serial killer or something!!!! Or was that cereal killer?


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 10, 2008)

haha, Karren, god no! can you imagine! I'm sure he's really nice but you never know with serial/cereal killers!


----------



## Andi (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dang it.. his facebook page is private lol Though his little pic I COULD see, looks CUTE! Go Rosers, go! lol (I went to your page and clicked on him..now _I_ feel stalkerish haha) I just did the same..arenÂ´t we sneaky. He does look cute indeed. I like italian men!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 10, 2008)

lol I'm glad you guys have checked him out! I wanted to post his pic, but I felt a little bit bad.. I dunno, like it was invading his privacy? but us face stalking him is totally different, LOL!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL I'm sure he's just coming off a little creepy due to the language barrier



but i think he's being a huge flirt. Just let the situation play out a little more and see what happens next. You don't want to jump to conclusions.


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow! I have been sitting here for 5 minutes thinking about what I would do in this situation. I have no idea! If he is cute, I don't see why you couldn't go out with him. Either way, it gives you a chance to really practice your Italian and stuff.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 10, 2008)

I think if you want to go out with him you should. Since it's not real SCHOOL I wouldn't think it would be as much of a problem but imo his job is his look-out.

But if you're uncomfortable and find him creepy then don't date him lol





Like Karren said though I wouldn't go to his flat if I were you. Not till you can be sure he's not weird and stuff lol


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm with the cool it and watch what evelopes group. Don't jump into things...just see what happens. I know you will be nice to him.


----------



## bC_0614 (Sep 11, 2008)

Haha yea it does sound like sumthin juvenial lol. Im 16 and i don't do that!! ahahahha but neway it all depends how much you like even if at first he comes off as a little weird haha...BUT it would be pretty awesome to hang out in italy with a cute italian guy(even though he is your teacher...)!!! Um...maybe you can wait to see how things go AFTER your lessons.....still jus be precautious cuz you don't know how he is with oother female students.....do u???


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 11, 2008)

bc, that is exactly what I was wondering about. How many other students is he friends like this with? lol. I'm a suspicious old lady


----------



## Shelley (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree with the others with regards to letting the situation play out more. See what he is like with other women or students. He may turn out to be a great catch but at the moment I would play it by ear. I hope everything works out for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 11, 2008)

well.. the problem is, I'm doing private lessons, so I never get to see what he is like around the others!

and I'm pretty sure he was straight asking me out for lunch in the message he sent. I have the feeling that he won't be my teacher for the next few lessons. I'm not sure why but I just get that feeling...


----------



## Darla (Sep 11, 2008)

i understand the dilemma but i have no useful advice. I guess the language barrier comes up but somehow you have your rules and thats it.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 11, 2008)

Teacher student relationships can be tricky, I think you are wise Rosie for being cautious.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 13, 2008)

You have to tell us what happens. This IS a weird situation, but in a way romantic. I don't know what to tell you really! Just wait to see how it goes I guess... I just want to say though... I don't think it is too strange even though he's your teacher. I had a total crush on this Italian teacher when I was his classroom assistant last semester.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 14, 2008)

Hollar! Lorrrrrenzzzzzo! Have yourself an 'Under the Tuscan Sun' moment.


----------



## Paula_BS (Sep 15, 2008)

Ma perchÃ© no!? Se puoi imparare l'italiano con un bello ragazzo! Cosa di piÃº vuoi!?


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 15, 2008)

lol Paula... very true... but he's a teacher!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hollar! Lorrrrrenzzzzzo! Have yourself an 'Under the Tuscan Sun' moment.



Hoooooooooyeahhhhhhh!!! That came to mind when Rosie first started this thread lol


----------



## speedy (Sep 15, 2008)

Lol, well if he's cute, then I say go for it, it could be the start of something beautiful


----------



## Shelley (Sep 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well.. the problem is, I'm doing private lessons, so I never get to see what he is like around the others!
and I'm pretty sure he was straight asking me out for lunch in the message he sent. I have the feeling that he won't be my teacher for the next few lessons. I'm not sure why but I just get that feeling...

Oh okay. I thought these were public lessons with other students in the classroom. Any updates?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 17, 2008)

He totally responded to my comment on your Facebook about the rape translation thing. Haha.

STALKER ALERT! STALKER ALERT! Guido babies!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 17, 2008)

lol Cellers, I saw that, you're lucky Rosie loves you haha


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol, Update:

I found out that I'd finished the last of my 10 lessons, so I'm undecided as to whether I should go back. I haven't spoken to him since facebook... thanks cellers



LOL only my deep abiding love for you keeps you unscathed!

So yes, no news, really.. but yes. Probably going to be a no, it weirds me out that he facestalked me! and he's a teacher! and stuff! eek!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 18, 2008)

Haha, I heart you too.

He's a weirdo though. He totally facestalked you. Just makes me think he digs you and wants to attack your body and think perverted thoughts.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Oct 1, 2008)

best be careful as you never know with men I am sure your mom gave you advice on this but still I felt I had to reply on this as you do not really know this person be safe


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hollar! Lorrrrrenzzzzzo! Have yourself an 'Under the Tuscan Sun' moment.



[email protected] Celly Cell's comment!


----------

